

Ask HN: Blog format and layout - rakkhi

http://rakkhi.blogspot.com/<p>Looking for some feedback and criticism of my blog format and layout.<p>What benefits would I and my readers get for migrating to Tumblr or Posturous?
======
sabj
Content is neat, but layout is a little bland. Especially in terms of trying
to put forth a professional image, I think there is still room to improve -
clarifying the header in a nicer way, making your footer cleaned up. Nothing
too hard to do, though - probably minor tweaks to a lot of themes could help.

I'm not sure that moving to Tumblr or Posterous would help, except insofar as
the #1 thing about a blog: would they help you to write more / better? If so,
go for it, since you could have a nice user experience there as well.

In any instance, I'd say it's worth paying $10 a year to get your own domain
to mask wherever you are - whether rakhi.blogspot or .posterous or .tubmlr.

One easy to implement suggestion: for a site like this, a "read my best-of
posts" section can be really helpful to engage new visitors and make them
repeat visitors by seeing the best you have to offer.

